# Do boat names have to be female?



## quietman (Aug 30, 2006)

Good question.

I worried about it when I bought a skiff and needed a name for it.

I settled on "Bender" from the American cartoon series "Futurama"

After three years and 2,200 miles it has been a very lucky boat so far...

Bender's pages:

http://www.martialartsacademy.org/qship.htm


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

My Girlfriend named her car 'Lilly' when she purchased it a few years ago, When naming my Kayak i observed it riding on top of 'Lilly' and thus came to the conclusion that the yak was a male, named 'Billy'.

'Billy' likes to ride 'Lilly'... lol

Paffoh.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Traditionally military vessells are male - hence warships being called a "Man of War", civillian ships are generally consiered more feminine. :roll:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Boats are spoken of as 'she' but the name can be as you like; no superstitions in names that I've heard, only the ones related to renaming the same boat.

I'm a fan of sequential names and think 'Hovinka II' would appeal, particularly with AEEGF


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think naming your kayak should reflect on your personality......mmmm maybe i better rename mine :wink: then again my wife spends as much time fishing from it as i do. you could check this site http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/boats.htm#1 see if you find something there or just look at the yak and drool and the name will come to you.......


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaYW3QcAAB7fgAASUIUAEIDqEAA37d+gIACKhqniTam1GmkGynqYNTQap6NqgMmgNADQIB6IFw504GwXdOpykQOjOO8nElarbG0eZdX3BkKeLwaCzM5hqln3DAMkmwfJroAiHkZRskqhFd44WAovu1CtZWpXufh+SJEhsQcUDMZ5NATFPy8d/AcM1BMC9UW1uUKqwk8mj5ATN+LuSKcKEhTC26Dg


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Shane, that's a great site! So many names :shock: , has given me some ideas & motivation to get around to naming my kayak.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

sam60 said:


> you could check this site http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/boats.htm#1


Shane a brilliant site other than names, thanks mate


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

yaker said:


> A lot of warships are also named after places: "Brisbane", "Melbourne", "Hobart", etc.


So maybe a smaller boat like a kayak should be named after a suburb or perhaps street name? hehe


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

A few months back, when I still had the Urvan (the good old days), I was putting the yak on the roof, and sort of dropped it, and gave my shoulder some kind of pain, and the head too, and I promptly called it a "son of a bitch" , which I guess makes it male.
So saying, in my kinder, more relaxed moments, I refer to it as "She" :lol:

Cheers all, Andybear :lol:


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am not sure of any superstitions associated with boat/yak names so I cant provide any constructive input.

Some of you may know that I (hopefully) will be taking delivery of my Viking predator this friday and although I have not yet laid eyes on my pride an joy to be I have already named it.

Sasquatch

If some of you know what a sasqautch is, it is obvious that no one can say if it/they are male or female.

Will that make my yak confused about its sexuality???

Hmmn... hope not.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: I can laugh at that cos my missus will never read this :lol: I hope :shock:


----------



## Hairy Little Dwarf (Aug 28, 2006)

Favourite name was on an ugly thing, I hesitate to call it a 'boat' as that implies some form of streamlining.

This was...like a wooden pudding, powered by a single cylinder diesel that produced more smoke than propulsion.

Named "Sea Slug"

...Then I sold it and bought a yak (which travels faster than the boat)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> What's wrong with a real mans's name like "Bruce",


Paul

Don't know that I'd fancy telling mates I got a few snapper while in Bruce :shock: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> PS, hope no one is offended by my bagging of names.


Aussie humour is noted for it's stirring nature, that's what makes it so different :wink:

Aussie, aussie, aussie...oi, oi, oi


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I knew a guy called Richard Head. For some reason he never shortened his christian name from Richard to Dick :?:

Go figure. (apologies to any Richard Heads out there that I have inadvertably offended  )

JT


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfVfHTIAADLfgAASUIWAEoVwHCo/7/+gMAD7QGGhkNMmgGIaaaNDRhWk2ppkaAA00BoGgDQIRplM0o9JptRmoPU8ChgnxwYvL/x+Jn9px42tHKZhN4mzxlpJmU1x4c52iJWT0kqQIMKknY0QOpDq4qR4sWmDIVlC/Axga8+pBzkcVja099nliNoIvjDJS+fisKarUFiFVgbM+PbmTN08DSVI3a3Q4nCqoTECS1BIq0MWGibt5dMbC2lcimgFaBB0ETu1GAXPqqQMJeqBGXJTajzFnoILVvivcUxHGa94zz4mpXBxwUTO977jKCtAyU3ijylUhD2cKcjssgdkAd/VwVr/8XckU4UJD1Xx0yA=


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Did what work Red?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Small field IT. And names can be problematic.

I meet Richard too, about 20 years ago. As I remember, he was part of a bid team for a government tender, and I was part of the contractor team evaluating the bids. At the introductions, the leader of their team introduced me to him as Gordon Liddy (my surname is Liddy). Older members will understand the faux pas. His name wasn't discussed until later.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

